# Cape Town and Game Lodge



## CarlK (Apr 2, 2007)

In the not too distant future we would like to exchange (RCI) into Cape Town, then spend a week at a game lodge near Kruger Park (such as Kruger Park Lodge).  Has anyone done anything similar, and how was your experience?  Are these difficult exchanges? We are thinking of going in May.  Is there a certain time of the year that's better than others?  Thanks!

Carl


----------



## Sandy (Apr 2, 2007)

HI Cat, 

I did go on safari, but I did it in Kenya (East Africa).  Also, I visited Cape Town twice.  While I cannot answer your question directly on safari experience in South Africa, I can comment on the experience overall. 

(BTW we own a timeshare in Capetown)

The surprising thing about safaris, we found, was the elegance of the experience.  The lodges were very magnificent, with elegant design, accomodating the environment, tranquil settings, convenience to the animal viewing, and fabulous foods.  Sit on the deck viewing area at sundown, or sunrise, and see the animals come to eat and "socialize." 

Even folks who went on the tent safaris, and the camp safaris, were impressed with the ability of the cooks to make the magnificent meals in the bush. 

The viewing of the animals was awsome, to say the least. 

I can comment on Capetown, one of the most beautiful cities I have ever visited, and I have traveled quite a bit.  We went everywhere, not just the tourist sites.  The Waterfront is captivating, looking up at Table Mountain.  Better yet, travel to the top of Table Mountain and you have a view that is mind boggling.  Don't miss going to the townships and visiting with the people who still (to much dismay) live in shanty-tin-roofed houses, if you can call them that. The changes are coming quicker since the Soccer world cup will be played in South Africa, so that is good news if the people actually get better housing. 

Have an open mind and meet the people, you might be surprised by how similar we all are.  Of course, I don't presume to know how much traveling you have already done, or how many cultures you have experienced, so my comments are general in nature.


----------



## michelle (Apr 4, 2007)

These kind of questions come up quite frequently. Best advise I can give you at this point is to search the SA board, and its archives on "Kruger". I bet you will get loads of info!


----------



## gail (Apr 18, 2007)

We did a safari trip in September of 2005.  Stayed at the Place on the Bay in Cape Town.  It was PERFECT!! Located On Camps Bay where everyone comes to view the spectacular sunsets.  Lots of excellent restaurants etc.  Capetown is beautiful.   We also did daytrips to the wine district and the Cape of Good Hope.  We stayed at Kruger Park Lodge which was lovely and drove ourselves through Kruger Park. (did the first trip with a guide to learn how) Spent another week at Mabula game lodge. See my review.  Spent the last few days driving through the Garden District.  This trip was life changing!  If you want to know anything else, email me at gshaw0403@hotmail.com

Good Luck!


----------



## bruno belanger (Aug 16, 2007)

*Cape Town and GAme Park Exchange*

We have just returned this week from a month in SA. We did an exchange into The Peninsula in Cape Town. It is a great property and perfect location. They have a free shuttle bus that will take  you anywhere within 8km of the resort which is most of the sights. We did rent a car for 2 days to go to Cape Point and to the wineries.  We did a week exchange into Kruger Park Lodge which is a great location to the new Phabeni Gate. Everyday we drove into the park ourselves at 6 a.m. until 5:30 when it closed. Then we spent a week on a walking safari in Kruger Park. THAT was unbelieveable and needs to be booked a year ahead. We spent 4 days in a remote camp with only 8 people walking everyday out of the camp to have close encounters with animals. Fantastic! Good luck. We did our exchange reservation about 18 months ahead. :whoopie:


----------

